# Hypothyroid



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

3 years ago my doc put me on synthroid. Didn't feel any different. I switched docs 8 months ago and ran out and stopped taking it. My present doc prescribed it again. I've taken it for 3 days. However, for 3 days I have slept almost all day. So tired. Hubby and I thought it was because I cleaned the shed out. But I think the synthroid is doing it. I didn't take it today and don't feel tired.

It's like the synthroid is giving me symptoms of hypothyroid, not helping. So I'm not taking it. I'll have to get bloodwork.

I really have to question all this thyroid stuff. As a visiting nurse why were 90% of my patients on it? It just seemed odd that it seemed like everyone was on it. I know that the parameters were changed at some point in the past.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I take it because I also take lithium and it burned out my thyroid,I will be on it the rest of my life.There have been times when I get lax with taking my meds,but never noticed a difference when taking it or not.You're right about 90% of people taking it.It is a drug of choice in nursing homes.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, it's like synthroid is the drug epidemic. 
All those psych meds (if that's what Lithium is) do wear away at something. I lost teeth taking the cocktail I have. My eyesight , aside from age got worse. And most importantly my brain. It takes me 30 minutes to add 2+2 (making a point). When Casportpony posted those med math problems, I can't tell you how long it took me. And I was a nurse in an ICU for 22 years. Not only that , Zoloft has taken my motivation away. 

Any way, I need the lab work.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My drug cocktail just makes me not care about the dumb stuff.If Dale starts griping about something-he's always in a bad mood when he gets off work-I just ignore him and eventually he gets over it.If I am not taking the meds,I start griping back and an argument ensues.Lab work is very important,better go have your thyroid checked.As a nurse you know what can happen when your thyroid is out of whack,you don't want a goiter.


----------

